# WhatCD.com ?



## Angelo (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I have been told by a few people that a great resource for music is WhatCD, who here uses it and what can you comment about it? Is that your one stop shop, or are there other sites in comparison that your enjoy as well. Let me know how you find the content variation, music quality, and ease of finding a particular song. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

invite only website. good luck getting on it


----------



## Angelo (Dec 8, 2014)

Right, I saw that. I see you can also interview on. I read the entire prep area and found most of it interesting. I got semi-lost on the transcoding when with different bitrate songs, or lossy and lossless, but most of the rest was actually a good read.

I have tried for 2 weeks so far just to get in on the interview, unfortunately the times I am free to login and wait is like 6-9pm Pacific. From what I hear that is the worst time to try and get a interview. Who has successfully interviewed on, or who got invited on? Just curious wanting to see if the site is really worth trying to get on or not.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

it is a fantastic source of music, run by pompus dicks who are only interested in helping those whom they like. having said that, I do use it sometimes when I just cant find something anywhere else. I like there compilation albums and staff pics, tons of music I'd have never heard before.

it is invite only and it is a difficult site to use. you cant just snatch what you want and run, you will get banned for doing this.


----------



## Angelo (Dec 8, 2014)

What about Waffles.fm? I hear it's similar to WhatCD.


----------

